# Best of the Basin - Midland TX



## outtatheboxbbq (Mar 10, 2014)

I have a paid entry into the Midland Texas Best of the Basin competition.   This is a KCBS event and unfortunately I will be travelling and unable to cook.    The entry is $250 but I will sell my entry for $100.   Let me know if you are interested and we'll figure out the details.


----------

